# Adrian Griffin agrees to three year contract with Chicago



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/071706dnspogriffin.1b97c96e.html

HOW LONG?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Chicago's second favorite Hawk returns!

(ahead of Ken Harrelson and behind Andre Dawson, if you ask me)

I wonder if this is gauranteed. The language in the article makes it sound like it is. I can't imagine we'd trump Dallas with a non-gauranteed extra year.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

hm. 
a meh 32 year old sg/sf for 3 years.
our current sg and sf players ahead of him: ben, sometimes kirk, thabo, noc, deng, maybe krappa and jr.

not really a significant move, but on the other hand, not sure it
hurts us much. 3 years is too many, but depends for how much.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey, JR Smith? 

See that? That's your window of opportunity. 

Oh, there it goes. Never mind.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Sham said:


> Hey, JR Smith?
> 
> See that? That's your window of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, there it goes. Never mind.


:laugh:

and for the few remaining basden hopefulls, he gone.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

slitting wrists.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffin is a good vet. Glad to have him assuming the $ is fairly insignificant.

Did he really start 45 games for the Mavs last season and average 24mpg? Wow! He musta accepted the Bulls' offer 'cause he needs a rest.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

We need some vets who are okay with playing very limited minutes at the end of the bench. If the dollars aren't big this is fine by me.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

stacking up the vets:
wallace
griffin
brown

one thing for sure, griffin sure beats eisley


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> slitting wrists.


LOL. I didn't figure Pax for 2 big FA's this year. #1 much bigger than i expected. #2 smaller.

Pax, wouldn't this have been smart last year when you had no competition for the guy?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I like it. Not only a vet but a very solid 11th guy for a couple years. If Smith isn't being moved the roster might be set. 

Brown/Thomas/Griffin
Deng/Nocioni/Khryapa
Wallace/Sweetney/Allen
Gordon/Sefolosha/Smith
Hinrich/Duhon

Pax likes to keep a spot open for flexibility. Sef and Gordon can play backup point if there is an injury. This has to be the first year since the championship years that I won't have to see someone on the court for us that has me shaking my head. Khryapa and Smith are going to be special or they are hasta lavista.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> LOL. I didn't figure Pax for 2 big FA's this year. #1 much bigger than i expected. #2 smaller.
> 
> Pax, wouldn't this have been smart last year when you had no competition for the guy?


I'm just being over-dramatic. 

Of course, there's the possibility that last season was a little bit of a Renaissance for young Griffin. The Griffin I saw in Chicago two seasons ago wasn't capable of playing twenty plus minutes a game. Maybe Griffin's better now than he was in the season he played with us, and that he actually is worth the money.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Great move. Griffin is a perfect fit for this team. Smith is gone. Either traded in that Denver move for example or released. No way he is on roster come opening day.

Hinrich,Duhon
Gordon,Sefolosha,Griffin
Nocioni,Deng,Khryapa
Brown,Thomas,Allen
Wallace,Sweetney

That is 13 guys. Schenscher will probably get a spot and the last spot is either left open or Miles gets it. Either way this 13 is our active roster for this season. Unless of course a deal is made at the trading deadline to make a run at a ring ala the Detriot trade for Sheed a few years back. We will have the ammo to get it done if Pax sees the right opportunity.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I really hope Paxson has some plan in mind about getting a backup center.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

3 Years!! 

When will he play and Where?! 

Dont tell me that hes going to get more minutes then JR Smith because if I have to put up with Adrians gooffy drible to about the free trow line then shoot a clanker then iam going to go crazy.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

TripleDouble said:


> I really hope Paxson has some plan in mind about getting a backup center.


or a starting PF


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> I really hope Paxson has some plan in mind about getting a backup center.


I don't think he does. I'm not too worried though. With Wallace playing the 5 about 35MPG, there aren't a ton of minutes for a backup. I assume PJ Brown or Malik Allen will get the bulk of the minutes Wallace doesn't play.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nocioni will play a lot of power forward.

Every move made recently points to this.

And it's probably for the best.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Will Griffin still be alive in three years?

Anybody?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Hustle said:


> I like it. Not only a vet but a very solid 11th guy for a couple years. If Smith isn't being moved the roster might be set.
> 
> Brown/Thomas/Griffin
> Deng/Nocioni/Khryapa
> ...


Griffin as the third-string power forward? Really?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I still see this.

PG - Hinrich, Duhon, third string point who might be Eisley or Miles but who really cares
SG - Gordon, Thabo/Griffin (either way round, dependent on how Thabo plays. It's his if he wants it)
SF - Deng, Khryapa, Nocioni
PF - Nocioni, Thomas, Allen
C - Wallace, Brown, Sweetknees


I concede that Brown may start at power forward initially. But I don't think it will last.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

paxman said:


> or a starting PF


Nocioni and Brown for now, Thomas for later, 2007-08 Bulls.....

Wallace/Thomas
Nocioni/Deng
Oden or Hawes or..../midlevel07'
Gordon/Sef
Hinrich/Du


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is signing is obviously for leadership and proffesionalism quality values to keep the youngsters in check..

We now have good role models in PJ Brown for the bigs, and Griffin for the smalls.

Not a significant move by any means, but it does have some value to keep stablity in the locker room.

Plus when its all said and done, we have our core. Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, Noc, Wallace, Thomas and Safalosha, everyone else from here on end are going to be fill ins...


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Sham said:


> Nocioni will play a lot of power forward.
> 
> Every move made recently points to this.
> 
> And it's probably for the best.


he's gonna have to guard these guys:

duncan
rasheed
dirk
garnett
Jermajesty o'neal
brand
gasol
amare
cwebb
bosh
darko or howard
randolph


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

paxman said:


> he's gonna have to guard these guys:
> 
> duncan
> rasheed
> ...



And they're going to have to guard him. Not many power forwards can do that.

Noach, to me, has proven he is better at defending power forwards than small forwards. He can stay in front of all power forwards that face up or slash, and he can (and does) use his flop to full effect to the back-down type of players.

Whereas not many power forwards have the foot speed or the ability to run sideways/backwards enough to sto pNoach on one of his drives from the top.

Personally, I like this idea.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> Griffin as the third-string power forward? Really?


Griffin will likely play 3 with Nocioni or Deng playing four when he does pay which won't be often. 

Would you prefer to put Khryapa there because he's taller? Or put one of these guys as a PG?


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Sham said:


> *And they're going to have to guard him*. Not many power forwards can do that.
> 
> Noach, to me, has proven he is better at defending power forwards than small forwards. He can stay in front of all power forwards that face up or slash, and he can (and does) use his flop to full effect to the back-down type of players.
> 
> ...


touche.
i'm sold on it


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Dont tell me that hes going to get more minutes then JR Smith


Uh, well, I'm pretty sure Griffin will play at least 1 minute and...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

If it wasn't for the Crawford trade, this move would never have been possible!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Having Griff back and a SLIGHTLY younger version of AD will really instill more value into the line-up. Things are really shapping up to be one hell of a season. I hope that we keep most of the guys, because then if someone gets hurt, we'll have efficent back-ups to come in and play for them.

Griffin coming back is win-win. Because that means we probably won't be trading J.R. for a vet, and that Griff can mentor Gordon and Thabo like back in 2004-05. It's great. Oh, and maybe Griff can straighten out Smith, and show him how to act properly on the court. I hope this move pays off for us in the long run, because if we keep J.R., we could be getting a special talent. Let's hope so, anyway. 

I'm excited, and I can't wait for the season to start. GO BULLS!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Paxson and Skiles must really like Griffin's work ethic and he must be loved by the players. When Paxson says he going to go and get veteran leadership, he gets veteran leadership. The Bulls go from having no vets to gaining Wallace, PJ Brown and now the return of Griffin. These guys are the ultimate role models. All three are playing examples of what Paxson and Skiles preach. 

The team is now the embodiment of Pax's vision with the exception of young JR. I hope JR stays on the roster because he could learn alot from the Bulls veteran trio. Maybe the addition of Griffin is for Smith's benefit instead of signaling his exit?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

last year, Noc was called a PF because he had to be.

this year, we have the roster flexibility to have him playing PFish against some lineups, and more perimeter oriented against others.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Sham said:


> Hey, JR Smith?
> 
> See that? That's your window of opportunity.
> 
> Oh, there it goes. Never mind.


 :biggrin:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Paxson and Skiles must really like Griffin's work ethic and he must be loved by the players. When Paxson says he going to go and get veteran leadership, he gets veteran leadership. The Bulls go from having no vets to gaining Wallace, PJ Brown and now the return of Griffin. These guys are the ultimate role models. All three are playing examples of what Paxson and Skiles preach.
> 
> The team is now the embodiment of Pax's vision with the exception of young JR. I hope JR stays on the roster because he could learn alot from the Bulls veteran trio. Maybe the addition of Griffin is for Smith's benefit instead of signaling his exit?


How many players roster spots do we actually have left?????
Ben/Du/???
Kirk/Thabo/Griffin
Deng/Noc/Viktor
Brown/TT/Sweetney
Wallace

That's twelve right there.
Do we three left or have I missed someone?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You've missed Malik Allen, Basden and JR, all of whom have contracts for next season (although Eddie's is unguaranteed)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice move! A solid, steady veteran.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Adrian will fit in well with our halfcourt style. Back when he was here, we were very good in that second unit, when we could slow teams down (and slow down our own hyperactivity in the process).


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea i like this move. griffin can shoot that lil mid range jumper or his little fake/up and under shot. he doesnt take bad shots really and plays defense another thing u forgot to mention. 

Kirk/Duhon
Ben/Thabo/Smith/Griffin
Deng/Nocioni/Kryhapa 
Tyrus/Brown/Allen
Ben/Sweetney

they have one more spot so probably schencher (sp) since they need some height in there. i like this team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JR is gone. It's pretty apparent.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Very solid wing defender. Didn't he sort of smear us when we didn't re-up him last time? I guess Pax re-established the friendly lines of communication.

If we paid too much more than starting at $1.5 mil a year, I'll be pissed. He won't be nearly as useful as Duhon is and we started him at around what, 2.8? If he gets anywhere near $2 million, I really won't be happy. This is not the efficient use of cap space that we have leftover.

By the way, since I'm assuming we did sign him for more than the vet minimum, is this JR Smith trade still all that sensible, considering that we've just placed ourselves in the same range as the MLE teams? I don't see why we'd still trade JR Smith for diluted role players, especially if we're going to sign them to three-year contracts regularly.

In other words, this signing inherently is not a terrible one but it could mean weird things for how Pax is going to round out the offseason. If we do end up signing a few more just random spot role guys, my hope is that they'll be in place because of a grand trade Pax has been alluding to.

By the way, does anyone think we're going to be involved with some three-way or four-way trade that gets AI in Boston? Could we possibly end up with Steven Hunter, Rodney Carney, Ryan Gomes or Al Jefferson? Those guys aren't all that terrible and could be important pieces if we're not giving up too much in return (Duhon, Sweetney, Khryapa, JR Smith, future picks, etc.).


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

So we have 14 under contract plus an option on Badsen.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> JR is gone. It's pretty apparent.


Yeah it's too bad. Oh well. This makes sense if we get Mihm for JR, Sweets.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

darlets said:


> So we have 14 under contract plus an option on Badsen.


yes, and consider Basden as good as gone if Smith isn't traded,and probably even then.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> Paxson and Skiles must really like Griffin's work ethic and he must be loved by the players. When Paxson says he going to go and get veteran leadership, he gets veteran leadership. The Bulls go from having no vets to gaining Wallace, PJ Brown and now the return of Griffin. These guys are the ultimate role models. All three are playing examples of what Paxson and Skiles preach.
> 
> The team is now the embodiment of Pax's vision with the exception of young JR. I hope JR stays on the roster because he could learn alot from the Bulls veteran trio. Maybe the addition of Griffin is for Smith's benefit instead of signaling his exit?



You know the thing about this transaction -- although I don't really like it -- is it illustrates another piece of the Paxson modus operandi. When you combine the Griffin signing with the PJ Brown acquisition it becomes clear; Paxson believes in veteran mentoring. This reminds me of those quotes about Tyrus Thomas before the draft. Paraphrasing, whichever team selects Thomas is going to have to provide him with a support network. Well, Pax has done that to the best of his ability. Perhaps overpaying to do it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> You know the thing about this transaction -- although I don't really like it -- is it illustrates another piece of the Paxson modus operandi. When you comine the Griffin signing with the PJ Brown acquisition it becomes clear; Paxson believes in veteran mentoring. This reminds me of those quotes about Tyrus Thomas before the draft. Paraphrasing, whichever team selects Thomas is going to have to provide him with a support network. Well, Pax has done that to the best of his ability. Perhaps overpaying to do it.


On that note, someone tell me we're keeping Randy Livingstone around in some way shape or form. Gordon said he really help him making adjustments during games and he worked our TT daily before the draft.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> You know the thing about this transaction -- although I don't really like it -- is it illustrates another piece of the Paxson modus operandi.



On the other hand, I smell a trade come September.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd say our next move is signing Antonio Davis or Othella Harrington.

I think Griffin enjoys sitting on the bench.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Another nice vet signing, i do smell a trade coming along


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, I didn't see this one coming. A three year deal?

I'll never be one to complain about signing up Adrian Griffin. It's pretty well know I love what the guy brought when he was here before, and that I was pissed at how he was handled and that he wasn't brought back last year.

So this is a nice repayment to the Hawk. It's how you ought to treat a guy. Hell, it's maybe even a bit beyond how you ought to treat a guy. A three year deal, if guaranteed, it rather lavish.

But anyone, in spite of being all for it, I have to say I'm generally befuddled by the move and what it represents.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I like Griffin..

But there was no point in bringin' him back here


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

i'm betting that this contract will be 2 years guaranteed, 3rd year team optioned


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Thats sixteen players. Someone has to go.

Wallace, Brown, Allen, Schenscher, Sweetney, Khryapa, Thomas, Nocioni, Deng, Sefolosha, Griffin, J.R. Smith, Hinrich, Gordon, Duhon, Pargo.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> I'd say our next move is signing Antonio Davis or Othella Harrington.
> 
> I think Griffin enjoys sitting on the bench.


doubt that on both counts


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Thats sixteen players. Someone has to go.
> 
> Wallace, Brown, Allen, Schenscher, Sweetney, Khryapa, Thomas, Nocioni, Deng, Sefolosha, Griffin, J.R. Smith, Hinrich, Gordon, Duhon, Pargo.


one of the 2 that really suck. ginger or chucker.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

paxman said:


> one of the 2 that really suck. ginger or chucker.


 Thats what makes this acquisition so strange. Both ginger and chucker have roles on the Bull. Ginger is good when you're going up against one of the few slow centers. Chucker is good when you've come out of the gate slow and you need a jumpstart. I guess, Paxson values Griffin's off-court role more than their on the court contributions. 

I wonder if the big loser, in the end, will be Duhon. He's clearly better than both ginger and chucker but has been duplicated in a way that neither of those players have.


----------



## Blueoak (Aug 4, 2004)

To me, this seems like Paxson is trying to give the team some balance and consistency for several years. There were many, many roster changes the past few years. Most of the current roster looks to be together for a good amount of time. This will allow them to get to know each other, rely on each other, trust each other, and can be content on knowing that if they can improve together as a team each year.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Is Chucker Pargo or JR Smith?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Aesop said:


> Is Chucker Pargo or JR Smith?


 Pargo. But its kind of scary that that is a legitimate question.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Thats what makes this acquisition so strange. Both ginger and chucker have roles on the Bull. Ginger is good when you're going up against one of the few slow centers. Chucker is good when you've come out of the gate slow and you need a jumpstart. I guess, Paxson values Griffin's off-court role more than their on the court contributions.
> 
> I wonder if the big loser, in the end, will be Duhon. He's clearly better than both ginger and chucker but has been duplicated in a way that neither of those players have.


well thought out post. also, barring any trade, i would assume
that p'iles will give jr smith the tim thomas treatment and give
him a clean slate before doghousing/waiving him. barring any trade.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

paxman said:


> well thought out post.



no it wasnt. Griffin has skills that benefit you, and no aspects that absolutely kill you (as long as you have him matched up against someone fitting).


Pargo and Schenscher have aspects to their game that absolutely kill you.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

DengNabbit said:


> *NO IT WASN'T!!! BLUH!!!* Griffin has skills that benefit you, and no aspects that absolutely kill you (as long as you have him matched up against someone fitting).
> 
> 
> Pargo and Schenscher have aspects to their game that absolutely kill you.


that doesn't conflict with his post. for instance pargo has 
a needed role of lighting it up when we seldomly need that.
and your argument doesn't conflict with the fact that a 13th man off the bench
is better when he has a niche rather than be all around below average.

yes. yes it was a good post. yes it was. it. was. oh yes. you betcha. yes.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I think another reason they got a vet is to make the lockeroom more even for P.J., Malik & Ben....everyone outside of those three are damn near kids...

Kirk
Ben
Luol
Andres (a bit older but not much, hell he hangs out with deng)
Tyrus
Thabo
J.R.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

kirk and noc are 25 and 26


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

paxman said:


> that doesn't conflict with his post. for instance pargo has
> a needed role of lighting it up when we seldomly need that.
> and your argument doesn't conflict with the fact that a 13th man off the bench
> is better when he has a niche rather than be all around below average.
> ...


When healthy, Adrian Griffin absolutely is not "below average" in all areas. and dont expect him to be the 13th man. he'll be the first true SG off the bench, unless Thabo makes some kind of Tayshaun-like strides in year 1.

Pargo and Schenscher being gone would not cost us one win next year.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Aesop said:


> Is Chucker Pargo or JR Smith?


I'd prefer to have Smith as the Chucker at least he can do a few other things, like shooting closer to the basket.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hammina Hammina Hammina Hammina

Not sure about this one at all, unless it is a prelude to another trade. I know Pax said he wanted another vet, and not necesarily a big man, this is pretty uninspiring.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont know about the years but this is a smart signing we already have veteran experience for our young big men (tyrus and sweetney) in brown and wallace now it seems we got some veteran experince in our young swingmen (sefolosha, smith, gordon, hinrich, duhon, etc)

man look at our experice

ben wallace (nba champion, 4time DPOY, 4 time all star, etc need i say more)
brown ( all of those wars with the knicks played in 71 playoff games himself nice locker room guy)
griffin (fresh of the nba finals, nice locker room guy played on good teams)

not to mention all of the players from winning programs or seasons like hinrich duhon gordon etc


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

From the Suns board... and I gotta say the Bulls' offseason has been sick. The Bulls' management knows what they're doing.

PG- Kirk Henrich; Chris Duhon
SG- Ben Gordon; J.R. Smith; Thabo Sefolosha (sp?)
SF- Loul Deng; Andres Nocioni (sp?); Adrian Griffen; Tyrus Thomas
PF- Michael Sweetney; Songolia; Malik Allen
C- Ben Wallace; P.J. Brown

That lineup is crazy... a little too crazy if you ask me. I say you guys package a bunch of these guys for an all star PF (cough*KG*cough). At least get rid of some players for some draft picks, because all 14 of these guys would make the 12 man roster on almost every team.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Heh, don't put Tyrus at SF, you'll get mobbed.

There must be some kinda trade coming up, n yeah, it must be for some kinda good offensive PF. Gooden!! (seems most likely)

Unless there's some kinda blockbuster, it does seem like Gooden's the only really available fit - doubt Skiles'd want Wilcox, dunno why.
What other good PF's are available? 
Harrington's a tweener... not another tweener!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

different_13 said:


> Heh, don't put Tyrus at SF, you'll get mobbed.
> 
> There must be some kinda trade coming up, n yeah, it must be for some kinda good offensive PF


My bad about Tyrus... didn't even notice. He should run the point and Henrich should play SF. Just kidding... PF. I just see Tyrus as a Shawn Marion type player that's why I put him at SF. But I can see where you're coming from.

Yep. J.R. Smith to the Nuggets for 2 future second round picks and Howard Eisley.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Trib report:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...6bulls,1,7097689.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I love the signing, assuming the per year amounts are reasonable. Hawk has good karma. Good things happen around Hawk. The guy had a key role for the Mavs stellar reg. season and post-season. 

Pax values a veteran presence on and off the floor and I agree with this philosophy. This isn't just about Ty Thomas, it's for the benefit of the entire team. It's a long season, hopefully REALLY long. Good move, Pax.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I understand the move, but am not sure I endorse it. I can see where Pax is going with bringing in the vets, though, and each of them (PJ, Big Ben, and Griff) still able to contribute on the court. Griff, unlike PJ, will hopefully be used sparingly in case of injury or a severe case of freshmanitis (in the case of Sefolosha). I see the roster now as:

*PG Hinrich, Duhon*, Miles[IR]
*SG Gordon, Sefolosha*, Griff
*SF Deng, Nocioni*, Krhyapa
*PF Sweets, Thomas*, Allen
*C Wallace, Brown*, Schenscher[IR]

Am guessing the positions won't be locked in stone, and we may see many mixed and matched line-ups. Also am predicting the non-bold names are used in utility/emergency roles rather than as a part of some super-deep 12-man rotation.

Am hoping, as someone mentioned earlier, that we find a way to add AD and Randy Livingston as skills coaches. Do we know yet who is replacing Johnny Bach?

Gotta say, that's a pretty tough defensive line-up that also features some guys who can score. Only worry for me is lack of size at PF/C. Still wishing we had at least one big ol' lumbering oak tree on the roster.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Another vet ! I think the Bulls want to win it all very soon.I say that because they are trading away good young talented back ups for these older guys.Eaither that or he just wants the younger cats to learn the tricks of the trade.Alot of young guys that we traded were hurt because they had no real mentors.Maybe Paxson learned from past mistakes Krause made that this is exactly what a young team needs.


----------

